# Split charter mosquito lagoon week of 11/5?



## braces43 (Jun 29, 2010)

My wife and I will be staying in Orlando from 11/3 until 11/10 and I would like to find someone to split a fishing charter with me for a day or two in the Mosquito Lagoon area. Let me know if you are interested. Thanks


----------

